# Any love for shorter rods?



## Stevie (Jun 27, 2017)

I had a whole quiver of Scott Meridians, which I have pared down to one rod: Meridian 8'4" 10 weight. I generally underline it with a 9 weight. Light as most 8 weights, even with a Riptide class reel. It throws beautiful laser tight loops. Great for mangrove fishing, but also flats fishing on windy days.


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

Love me a sage bass 290 grain smallmouth rod for reds.


----------



## fishnpreacher (Jul 28, 2018)

I've got an 8ft 8wt TFO Mini Magnum for throwing sinking lines. I haven't had a chance to do anything except lawn cast it, but it shoots well.


----------



## Scrob (Aug 26, 2015)

In general, what is the reason to throw shorter than 9ft rods? Are they more accurate?


----------



## Sublime (Oct 9, 2015)

I have an 8 ft Echo fiberglass rod. Haven't fished it all that much but it should be a lot of fun. Supposed to load and unload slower and absorb shocks better.


----------



## LowHydrogen (Dec 31, 2015)

Scrob said:


> In general, what is the reason to throw shorter than 9ft rods? Are they more accurate?


Less swing (perceived) weight, and generally more accurate on short shots. Also nice for bulkier flies up close, bass situations etc..


----------



## TheAdamsProject (Oct 29, 2007)

Yes, I have both the 230 and 290 grain Sage Bass rods. at 7'11" I love them both for freshwater and saltwater applications.


----------



## T Bone (Jul 24, 2014)

nativejax said:


> Yes, I have both the 230 and 290 grain Sage Bass rods. at 7'11" I love them both for freshwater and saltwater applications.


What weight rod would you equate the 230gr to?


----------



## eightwt (May 11, 2017)

Picked up a used 10wt BPS. Heat, 7'10" paired with a Behemoth reel and spooled with a SA. Mastery line. Original owner got for bass in the salad, but never used it much. At the time I bought just for a beginning rod to throw at any ignorant tarpon that I crossed paths with. Actually casts decent with that line and i'll use it for bass now that I have a 12.


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

Its a tool for certain situations. I primarily use mine for dirty water sight fishing. In those situations you don't typically see the fish till you are close. Once you see the fish you need a quick, accurate cast. When the water is gin clear and you need a longer more delicate presentation I go to a normal 9ft rod.


----------



## TheAdamsProject (Oct 29, 2007)

T Bone said:


> What weight rod would you equate the 230gr to?


All these Bass rods are weird, for lack of a better term. For example the 290gr can throw anything from an 8wt to a 10wt but fights like an 8wt in my opinion. Same with the 230gr. Can throw anything from a 6wt to a 8wt line depending on how you want it to react but fights like a 6wt. The 230gr is good around trout dock lights or smaller poon. The 290gr is good redfish/dock light/ juvi poon type rod.


----------



## Tx_Whipray (Sep 4, 2015)

My wife says she prefers them...


Wait...what are we talking about?


----------



## Souldad7 (Jan 4, 2019)

I built a 7' 2 weight Diamondback rod back in the early 90s when they were still building their blanks in Vermont. I used this rod specifically for a short stretch of a creek that was near my college that was loaded with wild and stocked trout. This stretch of water was narrow with a ton of branches forming a tunnel over the creek. Frequently I had to get down on my knees in the creek and do a side-arm cast in order to present a fly, and anything longer than seven feet would not have worked.

In the salt I have only 9' rods, although for a while I used the Bob Popovics 10'6" St. Croix for fishing the surf a few blocks from my house. I don't have any mangroves up here in NJ like you guys down south do, but I could see a shorter rod paying dividends in some of the mangrove creeks that I dream about fishing. Also as el9surf said they are perfect for when you need to make a quick cast in dirtier water while site fishing. 

Like anything, there is a right time for the right tool.


----------



## Surffshr (Dec 28, 2017)

I’m pretty sure one reason for them is that the 7’11” rods qualify for tournament bass fishing. I’ve never read that rule, but have read that on the description. 

I have a very short 3wt Aetos that is super fun in Hill Country rivers.


----------



## eightwt (May 11, 2017)

Forgot to mention the 4wt TFO. 8' Professional I have. Caught a ton of trout in the Black Hills of SD when I lived there. Was perfect for those small streams there. Also have a 7'9" 3wt St Croix Legend Ultra that is fun for small streams also. Both cast well. Line control after the cast isn't quite as easy as a longer rod.


----------



## TheAdamsProject (Oct 29, 2007)

Surffshr said:


> I’m pretty sure one reason for them is that the 7’11” rods qualify for tournament bass fishing. I’ve never read that rule, but have read that on the description.
> 
> I have a very short 3wt Aetos that is super fun in Hill Country rivers.


The 7'11" was originally designed to get in under the 8' rod length limit for BASS but it was amended in the last two years to now a 10' rod limit. Not that it really matters but that was the original thought behind the rod series.


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

nativejax said:


> The 7'11" was originally designed to get in under the 8' rod length limit for BASS but it was amended in the last two years to now a 10' rod limit. Not that it really matters but that was the original thought behind the rod series.


At this point I think Sage does the rod a disservice by labeling it BASS. I think folks have found certain scenarios where the short rod is a better tool for the job. I'm willing to bet people pass it up because they aren't fishing for bass so they think it's not the right rod for what they are targeting. I look at fly rods like screwdrivers. I have a tool box full of different screwdrivers for a reason. 

I personally think the bass 290 fights closer to a 7 weight but as nativejax mentioned they are wired rods. It will cast a big line. Having said that it's not a broom stick. The majority of shorter rods I have seen have no feel, they are stiff from butt to tip. That's why I like the sage 290. I would love to cast one of the shorter meridians, haven't got my hands on one yet.


----------



## mightyrime (Jul 18, 2016)

i really like like the sage bass 290. I used it on a 3 days everglades trip throwing poppers along the mangroves. It worked great and was overall a fun rod to fish.


----------



## hamptonsurf (Dec 17, 2018)

I posted a WTB for the Orvis Recon in same length. The Meridians are one of my favorite rods in any length, but 8’4” seems like it is not short enough to truly make me want to use it as a “short rod”. Although we are really only talking about 13”, from a normal length rod, but as you can tell, opinions are widely varied and some have very strong opinions one way or the other.


On a center console, fishing heavy current and deep water along rocks, cliffs and manmade structures, I’d think the short rod could be perfect….just trying to figure out which one.


----------



## msmith719 (Oct 9, 2012)

Way back years ago I had a Redington 7'6" 9 wt for dredging the mangroves. I'd just about kill now for another! I used it on the beach also for quick casts to snook, mackeral and blues cruising in close to the sand. Handiest rods ever but many "experts" told me it was useless because it wouldn't make a 100 foot cast on the beach! Duh! No kidding! But their 9' and 10' rods couldn't get a quick cast off to a snook 20' away either.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 5, 2015)

I had a Sage Smallmouth for Shoal Bass, but have replaced it with a 9-ft 6-wt.
The rod was too stiff, and fighting fish was not very fun.
Hard to get leverage and I ended up horsing the fish.
I also think the heavy line was introducing bad casting habits.
It’s fine for poppers, but Hooch Shoalie fishing is more of a subsurface game.


----------



## Hank (Jan 14, 2019)

Wow, great responses. A lot of the things I’ve been thinking came up here. Keep it coming.


----------



## Hank (Jan 14, 2019)

Stevie said:


> I had a whole quiver of Scott Meridians, which I have pared down to one rod: Meridian 8'4" 10 weight. I generally underline it with a 9 weight. Light as most 8 weights, even with a Riptide class reel. It throws beautiful laser tight loops. Great for mangrove fishing, but also flats fishing on windy days.


You pretty much had me with this post. I felt my wallet flutter a bit.


----------



## Hank (Jan 14, 2019)

Stevie said:


> I had a whole quiver of Scott Meridians, which I have pared down to one rod: Meridian 8'4" 10 weight. I generally underline it with a 9 weight. Light as most 8 weights, even with a Riptide class reel. It throws beautiful laser tight loops. Great for mangrove fishing, but also flats fishing on windy days.


So please tell about the underlining and what line(s) you are using. The last sentence pretty much sums up what I’m after. Or something like that.


----------



## Stevie (Jun 27, 2017)

Hank said:


> So please tell about the underlining and what line(s) you are using. The last sentence pretty much sums up what I’m after. Or something like that.


Hey @Hank, until recently I fished the Meridian 8'4" 10 weight with the Rio Redfish 9 weight line (probably a true 10 weight line). Last summer I cast the Cortland Liquid Crystal Bonefish Clear (more of a true 9 weight)-- it fished well. I want to try the Cortland LQ Guide Series 9 weight-- that should be perfect. Originally, I fished Rio Permit 10 weight (my dad really liked that setup for windy days bonefishing)-- it cast just fine, but was a little slower than what I like.


----------



## Hank (Jan 14, 2019)

So, is the rod maybe more of a 9 3/4 weight or light 10? It kinda sounds like you think it would fish great witha true 10. 

I’m returning to the sport from a time when line sizes meant something you could count on. Or maybe a better way of thinking about it is from a time without so many choices.


----------



## Stevie (Jun 27, 2017)

Hank said:


> So, is the rod maybe more of a 9 3/4 weight or light 10? It kinda sounds like you think it would fish great witha true 10.
> 
> I’m returning to the sport from a time when line sizes meant something you could count on. Or maybe a better way of thinking about it is from a time without so many choices.


I like short heavy lines on shorter rods. These shorter rods also feel light in the hand. The shorter rods lend themselves to different line weights for different applications and casting styles. But, your first sentence is essentially correct. If you have the Meridian 8'4" 10 weight, I could probably send you quite a few used lines to try, which you could keep for a reasonable price... or send back and refund me the postage....

Best,


----------



## 994 (Apr 14, 2008)

My 8’4” 8wt Meridian is my favorite rod I’ve ever cast. I’ve thrown every line from SA, Wulff, Cortland, Rio. Settled on the Wulff Bermuda Shorts line. I agree with Stevie on the short rod/short heavy line combo.


----------



## fishn bubba (Aug 23, 2015)

Do your self a favor and check out nomad rod company this is my custom builder. They make a short stick that is 7’8” one piece it is a 8/9wt rated fast action. It’s a great! I fish with it the most.


----------



## fiddlefish (Nov 13, 2017)

nativejax said:


> All these Bass rods are weird, for lack of a better term. For example the 290gr can throw anything from an 8wt to a 10wt but fights like an 8wt in my opinion. Same with the 230gr. Can throw anything from a 6wt to a 8wt line depending on how you want it to react but fights like a 6wt. The 230gr is good around trout dock lights or smaller poon. The 290gr is good redfish/dock light/ juvi poon type rod.


Another vote for the short rod, my Sage 290gr Smallmouth gets the most use in my quiver. I've caught fish from bass to bones on the sage issued line, but want to try out other lines for fun.

@nativejax and @el9surf which 8-10 lines have worked well on the sage 290 smallmouth?

EDIT - I found this post, more helpful info here!
https://www.microskiff.com/threads/new-fly-line-for-sage-bass-rod.57968/


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

I'm still fishing mine with the Rio bonefish quickshooter 8wt with no plans to change. Glad to hear others like this rod. In my eyes it's an exceptional tool for low light and dirty water.


----------



## Ferrulewax (Mar 19, 2018)

I've got a Predator 7'10" 6wt that is awesome for launching poppers and small streamers under overhanging branches for bass, as well as a 10wt 7'11" ross flystik I have used for musky and large bass streamers.... Love them. Low swing weight, especially on the 10wt, and doesn't tire you out after hucking streamers all day.

Does anyone know of a short 11wt or 12wt? looking for something in the 7'10-8'6" range


----------



## RedfishJedi (Jan 7, 2019)

I fish a Redington Predator 8wt and Love it. I can even keep a nice high tight loop sitting in a kayak. I also have a 1-pc Hardy Proaxis 8wt that is AMAZING. I have thrown other shorter rods that just didnt have the backbone to keep a good loop but Sage, Hardy, Redington I love.


----------



## tx8er (Jun 3, 2016)

Take a look at the Loomis Shortstix. At 7'6" a bit shorter than you mentioned but but I love my 8/9.
https://www.demystifly.com/single-post/2018/07/29/G-Loomis-PRO-4X-SHORTSTIX-1112-Review


----------



## jsnipes (May 1, 2011)

Ferrulewax said:


> I've got a Predator 7'10" 6wt that is awesome for launching poppers and small streamers under overhanging branches for bass, as well as a 10wt 7'11" ross flystik I have used for musky and large bass streamers.... Love them. Low swing weight, especially on the 10wt, and doesn't tire you out after hucking streamers all day.
> 
> Does anyone know of a short 11wt or 12wt? looking for something in the 7'10-8'6" range


I have an older 10/11 GLX Mega 8'6 that I really like.

I am also really curious to cast/fish the new Exocett SS rods - I think they are 8'8" but have heard feels materially different than a 9 footer.

In 10wt, the Epic Bandit is v legit (fiberglass rod 7'11" fishes great)


----------



## Greg Allison (Mar 13, 2018)

I think all advantages have been mention, but yall forgot something under 8' will fit in the rod locker on your sparkle boats. I enjoy some shorter glass stuff for streamer fishing for trout.


----------



## SC Bill (Jul 22, 2017)

I use a 8', one piece, in both 8 Wt and 5 Wt by a custom rod maker. Very happy with both rods. I'm using a 20mm guide closet to reel on both rods. They are both very fast action rods.

Not sure I'd go with an 8', 3 sections. Maybe 2 sections, but, 1 piece would still be my #1 choice in a "short" rod.

Rod making today is high tech and most issues with multi-section rods of 40 years ago is a non-issue today. However, I can still feel a slight difference in action when using my 1 piece rods and 3 and 4 section Sage rods.

The 5 Wt is for puppy drum and trout fishing out west. I UPS it to a friend's house in ID since too difficult to travel with a 1 piece. The 8 Wt is about perfect for most species I target in southeast.

For trout fishing in Smokey Mountains, I've been using a 7'6" 3 Wt (2 piece) for 40+ years. Just perfect for that environment IMO.


----------



## TheAdamsProject (Oct 29, 2007)

Built a few 7’10-8’ one piece rods as well, the only issues with many of those are they are not fly blanks so the actions are considerably different. Yes you can make a 8’ fly rod from a blank typically designed for use as a spinning or casting rod but do not expect it to act like the fly rods built on fly blanks. Not saying its wrong but you can tell a difference.


----------



## hamptonsurf (Dec 17, 2018)

tx8er said:


> Take a look at the Loomis Shortstix. At 7'6" a bit shorter than you mentioned but but I love my 8/9.
> https://www.demystifly.com/single-post/2018/07/29/G-Loomis-PRO-4X-SHORTSTIX-1112-Review


They are not making these anymore.


----------



## Net 30 (Mar 24, 2012)

mosquitolaGOON said:


> My 8’4” 8wt Meridian is my favorite rod I’ve ever cast. I’ve thrown every line from SA, Wulff, Cortland, Rio. Settled on the Wulff Bermuda Shorts line. I agree with Stevie on the short rod/short heavy line combo.


Curious what weight Wulff line you're using on the 8wt? Looks like Stevie is underlining his 10wt with good results.

I just sold a couple of rods and am tempted to buy a 8'4" Meridian.....thanks.


----------



## 994 (Apr 14, 2008)

Net 30 said:


> Curious what weight Wulff line you're using on the 8wt? Looks like Stevie is underlining his 10wt with good results.
> 
> I just sold a couple of rods and am tempted to buy a 8'4" Meridian.....thanks.


Bermuda Shorts 8wt. Great combo.


----------



## birddog (Feb 21, 2019)

I use a Sage BASS 290 grain for reds paired with SA Titan 8#, which is a 280 grain line. It's a great line/rod combo, and fits well in a kayak


----------



## Armand Santos (Nov 10, 2018)

Scrob said:


> In general, what is the reason to throw shorter than 9ft rods? Are they more accurate?


Can anyone recommend a 8.5ft rod?


----------



## Ferrulewax (Mar 19, 2018)

Armand Santos said:


> Can anyone recommend a 8.5ft rod?


8’4” meridians are pretty sweet and probably as close as you’ll get.


----------



## flyslinger (Feb 7, 2019)

i have a 6wt TFO Clouser that is 8'9" and super fast in the tip. I overload it with a 7wt line for sight-casting to reds.


----------



## Scott Kor (Feb 3, 2019)

eightwt said:


> Picked up a used 10wt BPS. Heat, 7'10" paired with a Behemoth reel and spooled with a SA. Mastery line. Original owner got for bass in the salad, but never used it much. At the time I bought just for a beginning rod to throw at any ignorant tarpon that I crossed paths with. Actually casts decent with that line and i'll use it for bass now that I have a 12.


Please sir, where may one find ignorant tarpon?


----------



## eightwt (May 11, 2017)

Scott Kor said:


> Please sir, where may one find ignorant tarpon?


Don't know, haven't crossed paths with any yet, but hopefully will some day. Have to be ignorant for me to get a shot,,,, LOL.


----------



## gandolf (May 28, 2018)

i got a g.loomis pro4x short stix 10WT that is 7'-6" one beast of a rod, not very good for light presentation cast. but i can dump the fly line and very accurate and on maybe 2 or 3 whips, also do have rio full intermediate on it. great for yoking big fish out of structure.


----------



## cbTX (Oct 5, 2017)

RedfishJedi said:


> I fish a Redington Predator 8wt and Love it. I can even keep a nice high tight loop sitting in a kayak. I also have a 1-pc Hardy Proaxis 8wt that is AMAZING. I have thrown other shorter rods that just didnt have the backbone to keep a good loop but Sage, Hardy, Redington I love.


Second that on the Predator 8wt. My primary kayak fishing rod. Use it for larger bass bugs and urban fishing in tight spots. Started tagging along with me when hunting coastal salt marshes last season. We’ll get reds tailing in the decoys from time to time. Now that’s a serious cast and blast!


----------



## Sic’em06 (Mar 21, 2019)

so if you were new to the sport and about to buy your 1st rod/reel for bass and red fishing. would you buy a short rod before a 9'. which gives you more versatility in the long run? would i still have luck at distance with the shorter rod?


----------



## Hank (Jan 14, 2019)

Sic’em06 said:


> so if you were new to the sport and about to buy your 1st rod/reel for bass and red fishing. would you buy a short rod before a 9'. which gives you more versatility in the long run? would i still have luck at distance with the shorter rod?


I don't think it matters for your first rod. You will probably be best served with a solid general purpose rig. Not the cheapest one, but a decent one.

Do you have a well regarded fly shop close by? If so, head on over there and talk to those folks about how and where you are going to use your new outfit. Ask if they have casting classes. Take one or more, then practice a lot. In the beginning its a good idea to practice without fish. It lets you concentrate on casting and not the fish.

If you don't know about a good fly shop nearby, then let us know where you are and someone might have a suggestion for you.


----------



## mro (Jan 24, 2018)

If I were starting out now, 
with reds and black bass in mind with only one rod
I'd go with a 8 wt. 

Will handle ok in modest wind,
throw all but my biggest flies and poppers.
I've landed fish over 20 pounds on my 7 wt and over 40 on my 9.


----------



## Sic’em06 (Mar 21, 2019)

mro said:


> If I were starting out now,
> with reds and black bass in mind with only one rod
> I'd go with a 8 wt.
> 
> ...





Hank said:


> I don't think it matters for your first rod. You will probably be best served with a solid general purpose rig. Not the cheapest one, but a decent one.
> 
> Do you have a well regarded fly shop close by? If so, head on over there and talk to those folks about how and where you are going to use your new outfit. Ask if they have casting classes. Take one or more, then practice a lot. In the beginning its a good idea to practice without fish. It lets you concentrate on casting and not the fish.
> 
> If you don't know about a good fly shop nearby, then let us know where you are and someone might have a suggestion for you.


Thanks. Yeah, I visited a local shop they were real helpful with letting me cast a few rods and then went to Orvis and enjoyed the recon 8wt (I feel like it’s a good value). Just keep waffling on the 7’11” vs 9’. Can see the benefits of both. Sorry for hijacking thread. I’ve Picked up a lot good points following it.


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

Sic’em06 said:


> Thanks. Yeah, I visited a local shop they were real helpful with letting me cast a few rods and then went to Orvis and enjoyed the recon 8wt (I feel like it’s a good value). Just keep waffling on the 7’11” vs 9’. Can see the benefits of both. Sorry for hijacking thread. I’ve Picked up a lot good points following it.


I love short rods, my sage bass is my favorite rod that I own. Having said that I think the 9 ft rod is an all around more versatile rod. Guess it just depends on the situations you are finding yourself fishing. If wade fishing or you have lots of longer presentations in clear water on open flats the longer rod will serve you better. If you fish a lot of mangroves or sight fish dirty water frequently the short rod will be more functional. If you want an all around versatile rod go with the longer rod.


----------



## Net 30 (Mar 24, 2012)

Sic’em06 said:


> so if you were new to the sport and about to buy your 1st rod/reel for bass and red fishing. would you buy a short rod before a 9'. which gives you more versatility in the long run? would i still have luck at distance with the shorter rod?


Really depends on how you fish. 

If from a boat only - I'd probably go with something shorter than 9'. If your local waters have lots of small tight creeks with lots of brush or overhang, the shorter rod will be best. 

If you are only wading or fishing from a shoreline - a longer rod is going to help keep more line in the air.

My new favorite that I own is the 8'4" Scott Meridian 8wt. Probably too expensive for a first rod but that thing is an accurate cannon! Keeping picking the brains of the guys in the fly shops and I'm sure you'll end up with a great rig. BTW - don't piss away a lot of $ on an expensive reel. Spend $ on the rod and a good line.


----------



## reallyshallow (May 19, 2010)

Chicks hate short rods


----------



## Pending (Jan 27, 2016)

mosquitolaGOON said:


> Bermuda Shorts 8wt. Great combo.


Any idea on the grain wt of this line. I can’t find it on their site. Also does this line crash when it hits the water or can it land subtle.


----------

